# You've been chosen (EA/Bioware)



## uka (25. Juli 2014)

Moin,

ich habe grade eine merkwürdige E-Mail bekommen (siehe Anhang) - hat jemand etwas ähnliches bekommen? Mir ist nicht klar worum es dabei gehen soll (der Absender ist EA / Bioware, Header ist echt). 

Die Webseite auf die es führt funktioniert bei mir nicht (auf Arbeit zumindest nicht ). 

Gruß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich habe es mal bei "Sonstige Spielethemen" reingestellt, keine Ahnung ob es irgendwo überhaupt passt .


----------



## derPate (25. Juli 2014)

Ja, der Link funktioniert bei mir aber auch nicht


----------



## uka (25. Juli 2014)

Das Video zu der Mail habe ich gefunden: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32bLpcBoxT8

Verschwörungstheorie: http://dulfy.net/2014/07/25/help-wanted-with-mysterious-message-seeking-henna/


----------



## WarPilot (25. Juli 2014)

Merh erfahren wird man glaub ich auf der GamesCon


----------



## derPate (25. Juli 2014)

In den YT Kommentaren wird ja schon wüst spekuliert


----------

